# WW project coming together



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

slowly. Just started putting her together this week. As you can see there's still a few things I need to do build-wise such as shorten the hydraulic lines (and then bleed them of course) but all I really need to finish her off is a set of I9's (until the fulcrum red carbons come out  ) tires, a crankset, and a cassette. The XTR front mech should be in tomorrow sometime and then I can finish the nokon carbon shift lines. So far the build has been a breeze, knock on wood.

My guess is around 21lbs.

Out of curiosity has anyone built a set of I9's with the ZTR Race rim?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice! can you take some more pictures of the Magura Fork? I'm thinking of buying the same one but having trouble finding black colored images to look at.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Very nice! can you take some more pictures of the Magura Fork? I'm thinking of buying the same one but having trouble finding black colored images to look at.


Done.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Really nice, looks like a well thought out spec. Did you have to get headset adapters to run a standard headset, or is that normal with the carbon frame? Whats the frame size and weight if you don't mind? On a side note my ultra lite I9's were 1487 G with rims in the 380-385 gram range. if the race rims are in the 280-290 range they should be sweet.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Cranked said:


> Really nice, looks like a well thought out spec. Did you have to get headset adapters to run a standard headset, or is that normal with the carbon frame? Whats the frame size and weight if you don't mind? On a side note my ultra lite I9's were 1487 G with rims in the 380-385 gram range. if the race rims are in the 280-290 range they should be sweet.


Thanks cranked. No adapters required, I just pressed in the king as normal. The titus' carbon headtube is huge in diameter. I'm not sure what the methodology behind it is but I'm sure it's supposed to be stiffer or something. I thought it was an integrated headset when I first saw the frame. 

Frame size is a medium but I pulled a bonehead move and forgot to right down the weight of the frame itself when we weighed it at the shop. I'm sure titus has the claimed weight on the website but my apologies, I can't give you an exact weight for my frame. :madman:

I've only heard good things about the I9 ultralites (and I9's in general) so I'll give 'em a go for sure. How have your ultralites held up? Do you think the ZTR race's would be a good idea or should I go with something like the 355?


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the race rims are so new that its a tough call to say what durability is going to be like, but if your willing to gamble they'll drop close to a half pound over the 355's. I really wish they were available seperately here, as I would have given them a shot. So far my wheels have been perfect, but still really new and not to many miles yet. I have high hopes for them. 

The only reason I asked about weight was a thread started on the Titus forum about the true weight of the carbon racerx being way off. The poster said claimed weight was 4.8 pounds and the actual weight was something like 5.4 or 5.5 pounds. So they weren't to happy about that figure, which I can understand. Just wondered how you felt about your frame and if it was a similar deal. I have one of the alloy racerx's and its a stunning bike, regardless of the weight its gonna be a great bike. Keep us posted on the fork too.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Is the finish on the MD100R fork you have paint? or is it anodized?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Is the finish on the MD100R fork you have paint? or is it anodized?


It's a matte black paint from what I can tell. Ano would've been nice but I suppose magura had other ideas. Oh well, I still like it all the same.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Cranked said:


> I think the race rims are so new that its a tough call to say what durability is going to be like, but if your willing to gamble they'll drop close to a half pound over the 355's. I really wish they were available seperately here, as I would have given them a shot. So far my wheels have been perfect, but still really new and not to many miles yet. I have high hopes for them.
> 
> The only reason I asked about weight was a thread started on the Titus forum about the true weight of the carbon racerx being way off. The poster said claimed weight was 4.8 pounds and the actual weight was something like 5.4 or 5.5 pounds. So they weren't to happy about that figure, which I can understand. Just wondered how you felt about your frame and if it was a similar deal. I have one of the alloy racerx's and its a stunning bike, regardless of the weight its gonna be a great bike. Keep us posted on the fork too.


I definitely don't recall the bike weighing in much over 5lbs, maybe 5.1 or 5.2 but 5.5 sounds too high. Who knows what the manufacturing tolerances are with regards to these frames, maybe 5.5 isn't unrealistic, who knows.

The alu, ti, and exo RX's are all awesome and each has their own personality. How'd you spec yours?

I'll write a review on the fork as soon as I get some dirt on the stanctions 



Rod said:


> Very nice thanks for sharing


Thanks for the comp's Rod!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Is that saddle a SLR KIT Carbinio? Can you pst some other pics of it pleas?


Was there any instructions in the manual with it about how tight the clamps should be?

Cheers


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's mine shortly after building it...nothing to special with parts, the magic is in the ride. Brakes were switched as these old formula B4's had lived their lives. Hope you like yours as much as I like mine!


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Very nice looking ride...


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Is that saddle a SLR KIT Carbinio? Can you pst some other pics of it pleas?
> 
> Was there any instructions in the manual with it about how tight the clamps should be?
> 
> Cheers


It is indeed the kit carbonio, and I'll throw some pics up asap.

As far as torque settings I came up blank. Nothing in the manual, nothing on the saddle, nothing on thier website, nothing on ANY website. I just torqued it by feel and left it at that.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Cranked said:


> Here's mine shortly after building it...nothing to special with parts, the magic is in the ride. Brakes were switched as these old formula B4's had lived their lives. Hope you like yours as much as I like mine!


In my best borat voice...verryy niiccceee.

How are those wheels spec'd if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Upandatem: Thanks for the pics. Did your fork come with a lockout lever? The DLO knob seems different than the one in the Magura website.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Upandatem: Thanks for the pics. Did your fork come with a lockout lever? The DLO knob seems different than the one in the Magura website.


No I didn't get a lockout included, the shop I bought it from didn't even have the original box so they managed to find a manual and a pump so that's all I got. I'm not sure whether or not the remote lockout is standard issue but I wouldn't use one (not a huge inconvienence to take my hand of the bar for the split second it takes to switch the knob over) and the price was right regardless.


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

:eekster: My wallet just ran out of the room screaming... Nice ride you have assembled. I haven't seen the detail on the Titus carbon frames--looks beautifully done.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Forgot about the wheels, as they've been around for a while and the world moves in new directions. The hubs are American Classic with Marwi gold ano titanium spokes. Gold nips to match. These were as pimpy as I could get five years ago (been on a couple other bikes). I like to have fun with my bikes, theres too much seriousness going on out there, sometimes its fun to cut loose and shake it a little. I hope you have some standby wheels just to get your bike out on the trails. I'd be going crazy with 95% of that bike sitting in the house wondring how it rides!


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Is that saddle a SLR KIT Carbinio? Can you pst some other pics of it pleas?
> 
> Was there any instructions in the manual with it about how tight the clamps should be?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry for the delay, I just had to find some spare time to take the pics...


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Went down to the shop today and picked out a pair of wheels for it...DT XRC 1250's yummy...









(photo by mtbr)


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

drool...


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn! What "local" shop even stocks that wheelset? I'm shocked you could actually get em if you were willing to pay msrp. What kind of cash did you had to drop to get hold of those beauties? I'd say this is shaping up to be one of the best builds yet to grace this forum. Oh yeah....serious review of those wheels is a must!


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Cranked said:


> Damn! What "local" shop even stocks that wheelset? I'm shocked you could actually get em if you were willing to pay msrp. What kind of cash did you had to drop to get hold of those beauties? I'd say this is shaping up to be one of the best builds yet to grace this forum. Oh yeah....serious review of those wheels is a must!


Unfortunately my shop doesn't stock 'em so it's a $1300 down payment on $3400. Mrsp being somewhere around $4000. Expensive? ABSOFREAKLUTELY!!!...But what are the roadies paying for a set of Zipp's these days?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*i'm amazed...*



Upandatem said:


> Unfortunately my shop doesn't stock 'em so it's a $1300 down payment on $3400. Mrsp being somewhere around $4000. Expensive? ABSOFREAKLUTELY!!!...But what are the roadies paying for a set of Zipp's these days?


i'm amazed people actually buy such stupid wheelset at these astronomical pricetags???? i was always believing people would be calculating and reasoning enough that this price buys you 2 Tune/Extralite/whatever wheelsets with lower weight.

maybe it's because european parts seem exclusive to some guys? well - maybe it's because i'm swiss that i really don't like DT anymore. what they offer lately is NOT what i would want on my bike and price-cost-quality is no more on the same level as well.

no - i really don't understand.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

nino said:


> i'm amazed people actually buy such stupid wheelset at these astronomical pricetags???? i was always believing people would be calculating and reasoning enough that this price buys you 2 Tune/Extralite/whatever wheelsets with lower weight.


Nino, I want a wheelset that is not only super-light and raceable but a wheelset that I can use on training rides. Some of the guys I know are building ZTR Race/Sapim CX-Ray/DT 190 wheels and although they are lighter/cheaper, they are soley raceday wheels. The extralite wheels are cheaper but I doubt they're lighter.



nino said:


> what they offer lately is NOT what i would want on my bike and price-cost-quality is no more on the same level as well.


Well then I guess you should be glad it's not your bike where talking about.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im interrested in the 1250 wheelset too - id run it without a doubt but im not sure if it works tubeless? 

Boundries on light wheels are being pushed. Ive got a 1460gram wheelset on my AM bike - which hold up fine. For XC the 1250's are fine.

Nice saddle pics - i actually got the Flow version (with cutout) and it was 138g instead of the claimed 120g - not bothered though.


Nice bike btw


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Im interrested in the 1250 wheelset too - id run it without a doubt but im not sure if it works tubeless?


I plan on running stan's so that should do the trick, but then again, anything is possible with a 'stupid wheelset'. :skep:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Ya gotta love it when some guy that spends too much money on bike parts criticizes someone else for spending MORE money on bike parts.
There should be a rule stickied saying this forum is all about spending gobs of money on light weight parts that no one needs. If you can't deal with that get out!


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

limba said:


> Ya gotta love it when some guy that spends too much money on bike parts criticizes someone else for spending MORE money on bike parts.
> There should be a rule stickied saying this forum is all about spending gobs of money on light weight parts that no one needs. If you can't deal with that get out!


I don't understand it. If I was concerned about how much this bike is costing me I wouldn't have bought those nokon carbon shift cables from him.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Exactly! Why does anyone care how you spend your money? Go nuts, have fun. 
Give us a review when you've had some time on the bike.


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

I understand why when you can get something lighter for less moeny..

Anyway, this is one h*** of a bike, whish I had one of these myself.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Buoyen said:


> I understand why when you can get something lighter for less moeny..
> 
> Anyway, this is one h*** of a bike, whish I had one of these myself.


That's just it, I don't want the lightest wheelset available, if I did I've have a lighter seatpost, a lighter saddle, a lighter frame, a lighter fork, etc., etc. I've chosen the components I have individual for a specific reason regardless of whether that reason may be just because I like them. That's my decision.

I realize that this is the weight weenies forum but weenies come in different forms. I'm not about to build a 14lbs Scott Scale because I don't want one and couldn't ride one the way I ride. I'm building this bike with the lightest components I feel comfortable riding. That's it, that's all.

When I get the response that people can't understand why I'm paying a large sum for a wheelset when I could buy two lighter ones for cheaper I just laugh. Of course I could! But I'm not going to. Just like I didn't build the rest of my bike the way you'd build it, that's the point. IT'S MINE!


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

This is a great build with a great price to pay but I'm sure its going to be a great looking bike when its finish. From here on its $1000 per 100g of weight saving.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Upandatem said:


> I plan on running stan's so that should do the trick, but then again, anything is possible with a 'stupid wheelset'. :skep:


sorry if my critics sounded too agressive. i for myself spend money as well. everyone building a light bike does. BUT i do research and evaluate what is worth to spend and what isn't. for ME these wheels are in the same line as Schmolke,AX-Lightness etc....sure light,good quality but double the price of competitors offerings and therefore i'm not willing to support such a rip-off.

with these wheels i have one problem: no-one has any long-term experience with those rims. what happens if you bottom out and the rim hits the ground? with aluminium you get a ding and you can clearly see if there is something wrong with it. not so with carbon where you might see nothing and later it might explode underneath you...if you need a replacement such a rim most probably can't be found on-hand in time and it will cost you as much as a nice, lightweight wheelset of another brand will cost.

you sure have a nice bike there but when i see a Thomson seatpost where obviously durability was a factor then i really think the wheels are not in the same line.

BUT then again, i can completely understand that such wheels are truly amazing, the bling factor, the lightness (oh yes, they are cool!),..... just waaaaaaay to expensive. but once bitten by the WW-virus cost sometimes stands in second line so i can understand and really enjoy as well seeing others build their own beauties.


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

In summary, I think what nino was just trying to say, is that $3000 for a set of wheels which weigh 1250gm, compared to the ZTR series that weigh 1210 - 1400gms at approx $500 - $950; that's really a prime example diminishing returns - even for a weight weenie.


----------



## cswi9367 (Mar 1, 2005)

upandatem,

few questions.
nokon carbon, ive heard of really poor quality and poor fatigue life. have you noticed any of this?

wheels, i'll touch on this. sabresix is EXACTLY right. carbon MTB wheels are super scary, otherwise everyone would be on them. sure, they are fine in the dirt and hardpack areas, but anywhere with rocks i would be scared of them. sabresix also points out a great issue of gram per dollar vs another wheelset. just wild that you would pay 3400 for a 1250 wheelset when there are some out there for 900. 

the wheel also shocks me seeing that you said you wanted something you can ride everyday on training, not just race day. for instance, there arent too many riders out there putting their top of the line zipp wheels on their bikes day in and day out. they save those for race day and ride a std alum wheelset for training. plus, heavier wheels are better for training, they make you stronger.

with all that said, beautiful bike. post weight and photos when complte. best of luck!


----------



## JustusA (Nov 9, 2007)

About the wheels, it's really funny to see all the complaining about wheels that no one even have used! I haven't heard anybody who has actually used carbon MTB wheels complaining about them. But I have seen and heard many people judging them without ever even seen them in person.
I will just say thanks to the people who are willing to try them out. I don't think DT would risk its reputation by letting rubbish wheels to the market, but I have been wrong once before!


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

cswi9367 said:


> upandatem,
> 
> few questions.
> nokon carbon, ive heard of really poor quality and poor fatigue life. have you noticed any of this?


Quality? Haven't seen any problems there. Installation was also super easy.

Fatigue life? Remains to be seen. Like the wheels, I'm going to be testing out a few new things on this ride. I'll update you soon.



cswi9367 said:


> wheels, i'll touch on this. sabresix is EXACTLY right. carbon MTB wheels are super scary, otherwise everyone would be on them. sure, they are fine in the dirt and hardpack areas, but anywhere with rocks i would be scared of them. sabresix also points out a great issue of gram per dollar vs another wheelset. just wild that you would pay 3400 for a 1250 wheelset when there are some out there for 900.
> 
> the wheel also shocks me seeing that you said you wanted something you can ride everyday on training, not just race day. for instance, there arent too many riders out there putting their top of the line zipp wheels on their bikes day in and day out. they save those for race day and ride a std alum wheelset for training. plus, heavier wheels are better for training, they make you stronger.
> 
> with all that said, beautiful bike. post weight and photos when complte. best of luck!


Refer to my last post. Yeah I could buy a second wheelset for training but I'm willing to put my race wheels and pocket book on the line for the sake of finding out how well these wheels work. Believe me, the review you guys will get out of me one I put some miles on these things is going to leave little to be desired. I did it with my C'Maxs when they were new and everyone was saying 'buy a cheap set for training!'. If I bought a cheapset for training, I'd put MAYBE 60 or 70 hours/ a year on the race wheels! Not good enough. Sure people don't put large amounts of time on race wheels but who wants to wait a year for a review?!?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

JustusA said:


> I don't think DT would risk its reputation by letting rubbish wheels to the market, but I have been wrong once before!


sorry - DT already has BIG problems with its reputation when you look at their forks

carbon wheels might be ok if you are a sponsored rider. to lay such an amount of cash on the table is a risky thing at best.


----------



## JustusA (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, I haven't heard anything bad about their forks, yet, only about the Pace forks.
And I think people said the same about carbon frames for MTB when they started to turn up as they say about carbon wheels for MTB now...
But as I said before, I'm glad someone is taking the bullet and try them out so others (I included) don't have to!


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

JustusA said:


> But as I said before, I'm glad someone is taking the bullet and try them out so others (I included) don't have to!


Hey you only live once, then you get married.


----------



## cswi9367 (Mar 1, 2005)

pace = dt. they "say" they plan to change a few things in the future, but havent yet.

as far as wheels. you could get ztr race for 900 plus a decent set for 500 and still be at the same weight, better reliability with alum rims, and still be 1900 in your pocket.

nokon, ive just seen reviews from others about poorness.

as far as taking the bullet, thats what people do that get them for free.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

cswi9367 said:


> carbon MTB wheels are super scary, otherwise everyone would be on them.


Except for the $3000+ price tag on most of the carbon rimmed wheelsets. That's usually just the realm of sponsored team riders for big bucks teams.

Once the World Cup races start this year that's when you'll likely see the carbon MTB wheels in use (except for the Shimano sponsored teams of course)


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

I could buy a Audi S4, or I could buy a WRX for less that does the same thing. But I wouldn't.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

cswi9367 said:


> as far as wheels. you could get ztr race for 900 plus a decent set for 500 and still be at the same weight, better reliability with alum rims, and still be 1900 in your pocket.


:madman: Nevermind. I'm not re-typing.



cswi9367 said:


> as far as taking the bullet, thats what people do that get them for free.


 They can. I don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

Soya said:


> I could buy a Audi S4, or I could buy a WRX for less that does the same thing. But I wouldn't.


Audi's are notorious pigs....way to heavy for a WW.

To the OP - The bike looks great. Enjoy the new ride and make sure to share some pics when completed.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Tanin said:


> Audi's are notorious pigs....way to heavy for a WW.
> 
> To the OP - The bike looks great. Enjoy the new ride and make sure to share some pics when completed.


Thanks Tanin. No worries, the pics will come. The wheels will hopefully be in in about a month or so. Hopefully. I ordered a set of racing ralphs in 2.25 (will probably get ridiculed by some for not ordering the weight concious 2.1's or the furious fred's but they can eat it) which should be perfect for most of the rides I'll be doing this year. The chain will be a X9SL (gold), the cassette, a 11-34 spread XTR, the pedals, 4 ti eggbeaters, and the crank remains to be decided.


----------



## xavier lord (Nov 22, 2005)

so wich wheelset will be the best to buy??? ...


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

*nino tell us how ya really feel.*

You know I psesonally wouldn't do it either, even though I could "almost" afford it, but dang I ain't gonna fault anybody for spending money on bike $hit. I've spent way to much over the years myself. Some people buy lots during the year, some buy one new bike every other. I bet by the time we all croak, we've each spent a ton (relatice to our salaries) on our own ideas on what we thought was necessary.


----------



## cswi9367 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey, i agree. 
between my wife and i, we own 2 vehicles, totaling value of 20,000 USD approximately. ive got 3 bikes in the garage totaling a value of about 17,000 USD. 

crazy to think about.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, lets see the whole bike now.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

c_davis_jr said:


> Well, lets see the whole bike now.


Done. Well, sort of. That is until I get ahold of a set of clav's, and those new formula r1's. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

but but but there's no weight posted. You _know_ that's what everyone wants to see.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

That excess rear derailler cable is a bit long. Every quarter-gram adds up, man!

(being serious)


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> but but but there's no weight posted. You _know_ that's what everyone wants to see.


I feel ya, I want to see it too but I don't have access to a scale at the moment. However the wheels came in at 20 grams under claimed @ 1230g (without skewers). So that was promising. I'll try and get a weight for you folks asap.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

f3rg said:


> That excess rear derailler cable is a bit long. Every quarter-gram adds up, man!
> 
> (being serious)


Yeah there's a bit of excess there for adjustment. She hasn't been tuned-up yet, that's tomorrow's project.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

21.1lbs. (with tubes, I haven't stanzed 'em yet)


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice build, looks solid and light. Have you been riding your bike already. When I see your saddle on the picture I dont think so, it looks like it is going to hurt


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

all i can say is well done, im not a fan of titus but that looks awesome!!!!!!!

and just as a sidenote the wheels are FREAKIN awesome, i hope it rides every bit as good as it looks


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

She's nice, but level your saddle


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Bikeon said:


> She's nice, but level your saddle


These pics were taken pre-ride, so she's good to go now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

How are the wheels? Are they stiff?

IIRC i read that DT Say not to convert them to tubeless as there still trying it out - if the tyre compresses and the rims hits the ground they dont know the affects yet.

Looks very nice though, with some Clavs and R1 brakes it'll look the biz!


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

just a few comments

first off - beautiful bike, looks like a real rideable build - great.

going back through and reading all comments about the DT carbon rims... durability... cost too much... get similar or lighter for less money etc. i really don't care. you obviously like the DT wheels and the bling factor of carbon rims - fine.

what i don't understand about the wheels is if you were planning on running them with Stans. are you running a rim strip in them then? or can you just run sealant in the tire? if you planned on using Stans in the wheels, then I would suggest the ZTR RACE may have been a better choice, no need for anything but the sealant and yellow tape and those rims HOLD a bead so well (BST really works). just an observation.

also noticed you said you were going to use Racing Ralphs but you have gone with the Furious Fred ... must have been the peer pressure.

anyway, great bike, enjoy it!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

how do you feel with NOKON carbon ?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> How are the wheels? Are they stiff?
> 
> IIRC i read that DT Say not to convert them to tubeless as there still trying it out - if the tyre compresses and the rims hits the ground they dont know the affects yet.
> 
> Looks very nice though, with some Clavs and R1 brakes it'll look the biz!


The wheels feel, to me, at least as stiff as my mavic crossmax disc's which were very stiff.

The maxxis ultralite tubes are staying put until I hear the word from dt that it's okay to go ahead with stan's (likely they'll recommend their own sealant as opposed to stans though).


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

kevbikemad said:


> just a few comments
> 
> first off - beautiful bike, looks like a real rideable build - great.
> 
> ...


Yeah if I was to stan's them (which was the original plan but has sinc been put on hold) I'd have to run some stan's tape (or similar dt product).

The racing ralphs I ordered at one shop never showed so I have a set from universal cycles that should be showing up next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

eliflap said:


> how do you feel with NOKON carbon ?


The nokon's have been flawless so far. I have absolutely no complaints with them aside from the fact they draw so much attention from other riders and shop employees it distracts from any riding or work that needs to be done.


----------



## J.Mc. (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome build man! Screw the haters who say should be buying this instead of that. It's your bike and your money so build it however you want it. I doesn't matter if the damn skewers cost three thousand bucks. Builds like this keep this site interesting. This is one sweeeet bike....


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

That is one beautiful bike it has turned out. I like how every part has been well thought out. The all black looks is stealthy!


----------



## beatnik_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yep man, that´s an amazing bike, i love it. And perhaps Specialized must pay to Titus for the new Epic design


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

beatnik_ said:


> Yep man, that´s an amazing bike, i love it. And perhaps Specialized must pay to Titus for the new Epic design


Thanks! The RX is an FSR design patented by specialized so even though the new epic looks alot like the RX, specialized holds the patent rights to both designs. Oh well.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It's been a while now, any further feedback on the DT Swiss wheels?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> It's been a while now, any further feedback on the DT Swiss wheels?


and you still planning on getting clavs?


----------



## thassman (Dec 22, 2007)

And whats your opinion on the Magura Durin fork ?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> and you still planning on getting clavs?


He actually owns a pair of DP Clavs. I just have to get my s h i t together and ship them to him.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> It's been a while now, any further feedback on the DT Swiss wheels?


Two and a half words...love 'em. The biggest thing I was worried about was large gouges and scrapes possibly having an impact structuraly. So far that remains to be seen. I have a few nicks and scrapes in the clear coat here and there but that's it. The carbon has a fairly thick layer of clear on it so yes, the rims could possibly be a little lighter but I wouldn't give up that extra thick layer for anything else. The hoops are in my opinion, the stiffest I've ever ridden, and that includes the Crossmax SL's I had back in the day.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> He actually owns a pair of DP Clavs. I just have to get my s h i t together and ship them to him.


^^What he said. :thumbsup:

Take as much time on your end as you need BC...heaven knows it took me long enough to get my act together.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

thassman said:


> And whats your opinion on the Magura Durin fork ?


It's like a really well groomed cats a$$. Which is why it's up for sale...

So I can get the SL. 

On a more serious note I never used the lockout so I'd rather shave the weight instead. I've heard there's some issues people have been having with the fork seals leaking large amounts of oil thoughout the magura line. Apparently the problem is correctable with Enduro seals however I ran the stock seals and am yet to notice any excess oil leaking.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Upandatem said:


> Two and a half words...love 'em. The biggest thing I was worried about was large gouges and scrapes possibly having an impact structuraly. So far that remains to be seen. I have a few nicks and scrapes in the clear coat here and there but that's it. The carbon has a fairly thick layer of clear on it so yes, the rims could possibly be a little lighter but I wouldn't give up that extra thick layer for anything else. The hoops are in my opinion, the stiffest I've ever ridden, and that includes the Crossmax SL's I had back in the day.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I was looking back through the thread to see if you mentioned what you weighed and didn't see it. Are you of the thin and wispy XC racer build or a guy of regular lumpish nature like many of us.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful ride but are you selling it now??

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Titus-Race...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Jonnybravo said:


> Beautiful ride but are you selling it now??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Titus-Race...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


Indeed. The frameset is going as is the Durin and Oro Puro's. I'm looking at a number of options for a new frame, Spark LTD, Canyon Lux MR, or possibly sticking with the Titus X Carbon. The new fork will be the Durin SL and the brakes will hopefully be the Formula R1's. Only time will tell...:thumbsup:


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear you didn't get the chance to ride it much. I'm loving my Al Racer X. The 09 carbon X model looks nice too, if you decide to go that route. Don't leave the Intense Spider FRO out of your consideration, though. I'd be inclined to grab one if I didn't like my Titus so much.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Upandatem said:


> Indeed. The frameset is going as is the Durin and Oro Puro's. I'm looking at a number of options for a new frame, Spark LTD, Canyon Lux MR, or possibly sticking with the Titus X Carbon. The new fork will be the Durin SL and the brakes will hopefully be the Formula R1's. Only time will tell...:thumbsup:


So what prompted the decsion to flog the Titus frame in favour of the other contenders?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> So what prompted the decsion to flog the Titus frame in favour of the other contenders?


Well to make a long story short the decision to sell the frame was not made by myself but rather an un-attentive farmer who decided to ram my car this past summer. In other words, I need the money. :madman:

That being said the weight weenie bug has hit me really hard these past couple years and checking out the weights of some of the new stuff coming out this year has got me itchin' for less. The Spark LTD is supposed to come in at 1770g and the Canyon is claimed to do 70g better than that yet. However Titus has managed to shave off more weight of the Racer X for 09 aswell (I'm not sure what the claimed weight is though). So I'm sort of stuck between a rock and a few hard places but sometimes that's not so bad.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice ride, upandatem. In my book- there are just three things I NEVER scrimp on(cost is no object):

1) My Health - diet, exercise, health checkups galore..
2) My Family - No explanation needed.
3) My Toys - My hobbies(biking, Porsches, exotic fishing trips, etc.)

Keep it up....is all I can say!


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

How tall are you? Curious what a med. frame fits?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Jonnybravo said:


> How tall are you? Curious what a med. frame fits?


I'm just under 5'10" and have a 32" inseem.


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 19, 2008)

WoW. Congrats Upandatem! I am looking for a new bike and this is not a good thread. My girl keeps telling me to stay under $1,000. LOL.

What is your favorite part of the build? How does it feel out on the dirt?


----------

